Ask HN: Who had the idea to 'delete all code in 1 yr' to stop over-optimisation? - davesuperman
======
davesuperman
I believe I heard this from Astro Teller of Google X... However, I can't find
a trace of it online. Anyone heard of this and can provide a source?

